# Anybody ever hear of a



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://woai.com/news/local/story.aspx?cont...A4-3C6F6C31975E


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats freakin crazy


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

...teeth on that...thing!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Looks like a Hairless dog to me 
Pic showing it's teeth fits with a typical dog.

The animals appears much like as described in the story
As a dog that was severely abused.

I have seen other photos of abused dogs with Overgrown nails and extended canines.

Not hairless but they still showed similiar traits.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

that is insane, kinda scary


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow

Glad I don't see those on the street


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

did anyone see um oh what movie was it the one with the zombie dogs... thats what they look like ...


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

looks like a cross betweena homeless mutt and a smurf


----------

